# DVD/IDE device issues - Via 8235

## electrofelix

After a recent kernel upgrade to sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.32-r7 I noticed that my IDE DVD drive would automatically close straight after opening, which made it somewhat difficult to insert/remove CDs/DVDs. Now I don't know how long this has been going on, or just how many kernels it was occuring under, I think it still occurred under sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.31-r10, but I'll have to double check that.

Reading through various posts on this forum, I spotted the suggestion of moving to the more recent libata in the kernel.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-826883-highlight-dvd+eject.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-813917-highlight-dvd+eject.html

So followed the suggestions and moved to a pure ATA setup, and yes that did solve the problem with the DVD drive. However it introduced a new one, in that now one of my hard drives is an IDE and it is no longer detected. It's connected to the VIA 8235 south bridge on my system, but the pata_via module doesn't seem to result in it being made available as a device under /dev. I've also tried compiling the pata_via code directly into the kernel, no joy. The only module that appears to be able to access all the IDE devices attached to the VIA 8235 chip is the via82cxxx.

I also have some sata devices that are also connected to the VIA 8235 southbridge and a SIS controller and they are all working just fine with the sata_sis module.

I've experimented with various setups using the old IDE system versus the new ATA system, and the only time that I can get the DVD drive to work correctly (i.e. drive opens and closes correctly) and for all my IDE hard drives to be visible is by installing a mixture of modules from the libata and IDE systems. These do cause problems with one another, and they will never initialise correctly from boot to have everything working, but instead require manual rmmod/modprob'ing.

It seems that for all my IDE hard drives to be accessible I currently need the via82cxxx module loaded, but for that to load properly I need to use the old IDE setup, which in turn causes the DVD drive to act up when opening and closing. Alternatively for the DVD drive to work perfectly I currently need to use the pata_via and sr_mod modules. Incidentally the use of the scsi system fixes an annoying quirk where moving forward in Xine didn't follow the chapters in DVD playback and instead just moved playback forward by about a minute.

I don't think I've missed anything with regards to the kernel modules needed for the newer ATA support since when running a recent LiveCD from Ubuntu (had it close to hand), it also failed to detect the same IDE hard drive.

Current SCSI config

```

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=m

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

```

Current SCSI transports (includes ATA) config

```

#

# SCSI Transports

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_ATA=y

CONFIG_ATA_VERBOSE_ERROR=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

CONFIG_SATA_SIS=m

CONFIG_SATA_VIA=y

CONFIG_PATA_SIS=m

CONFIG_PATA_VIA=y

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=m

CONFIG_MD_LINEAR=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID0=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID1=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID10=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID456=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID6_PQ=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

CONFIG_DM_CRYPT=m

```

Have I missed something that should be enabled?

----------

